# I miss the ranting.



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Some of you 'old timers' like me will remember a few years ago when there was quite a bit of ranting on here. I realised today that I miss it.
There was a really great rant in the comments today following a Daily Mail article about Mont st Michel.
The comments went from Mont St Michel, to what causes tidal surges and on to the eclipse. Suddenly, out of the blue, came a glorious rant in capitals from someone who told us that everyone who didn't believe that this was the hand of god was doomed and that scientists who tried to explain these phenoma were all atheists and therefore not worthy of living. Unfortunately its been taken off now.
I'm not meaning that they aren't entitled to their opinions its just the way they expressed it that made me smile and remember some of the rants and huge arguments there used to be on here.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah! the good old days, they'll be back when Nicola Krankie and Alec Salmon try to rule England









tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Invite back HobbyFan, Seamus, or Frank 'what's his name.'

They'll help stir things up. :surprise:


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you visited OutandaboutClive or whatever it's called recently? Some of the exchanges on there are downright evil and make me cringe. I'm not sure why grown men have to show such contempt for one another that they stoop to name calling and accusations of the basest kind on a public forum, but I certainly have no desire to contribute and can only look on in amazement sometimes. It can resemble a car crash when several of them join in.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frank ? You mean the sandal wearing tree hugging green lighthouse technician?


Bring back Hobbyfan.............Seamus can rot in his whisky glass.>


tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I honestly can't remember Tony - It was so long ago. :frown2:

People talked of him in hushed tones when I first joined, saying he was someone who couldn't let go once he'd started an argument.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually John, he rarely started but just jumped in to emphasise his point of view >


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Being fairly new on here I just don't remember those days.>> Did I miss something.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Invite back HobbyFan, Seamus, or Frank 'what's his name.'
> 
> They'll help stir things up. :surprise:


Hobbyfan has never stopped ranting and raving. He is 'Had Enough' on OAL. He has been banned from various forums under various names and is in his second stint at OAL (with a different name) after being banned and sneaking back on.

He got his comeuppance a few months ago when the Holy Warriors from another forum descended on OAL to right wrongs that he had done. he was quiet for a little while afterwards but is back to his old tricks again.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I honestly can't remember Tony - It was so long ago. :frown2:
> 
> People talked of him in hushed tones when I first joined, saying he was someone who couldn't let go once he'd started an argument.


Hi John

Does the username GeorgeTelford ring any bells......?

Endless hours of amusement are available if you search back through a few of his posts.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The absence of the Subs Lounge in the immediate aftermath of the site changeover put paid to any serious 'ranting'. It's anyone's guess as to whether 'the good old days' will return. It seems to me that since the site 'upgrade' the fire is missing from the belly of MHF. As far as I am aware, no-one has had a go at Daffy for weeks now, a sure sign that the appetite for 'aggro' is, for now at least, on the wane. :wink2:

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

caulkhead said:


> As far as I am aware, no-one has had a go at Daffy for weeks now, a sure sign that the appetite for 'aggro' is, for now at least, on the wane. :wink2:
> Andy


That's because Daffy hasn't posted anything silly.

Peter


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Is this the beginning of a squabble - may it lead on to a rant?


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

The subs lounge doesn't quite do it. The way it used to start was a very harmless post followed by an attack from someone saying it was stupid question followed be someone defending the original post and finally a rant (often unrelated).
Oh.. the old days....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Hobbyfan has never stopped ranting and raving. He is 'Had Enough' on OAL. He has been banned from various forums under various names and is in his second stint at OAL (with a different name) after being banned and sneaking back on.
> 
> He got his comeuppance a few months ago when *the Holy Warriors* from another forum descended on OAL to right wrongs that he had done. he was quiet for a little while afterwards but is back to his old tricks again.


Brilliant! 

The Forum Crusades, I remember that and the Fruitcakes Trolling wars were legendary although there were many casualties on both sides (See what your missing! ).

I had a soft spot for Seamus (He is still talking about you on Wildcamping.co.uk Gemmy, he really hates you! ) but his bile sometimes is even too much for me.

Hopefully there will be some proper Rants back on here soon.

Just start a thread on any of the following

Gas attacks really do happen (I know cos it happened to me is always a good one)
A Frames are perfectly legal everywhere in Europe (They are you know)
Everyone in Scotland is Lazy and Fat and all they eat is deep fried Mars Bars
The Welsh cannot sing or play Rugby properly
France is full of criminals
Wildcamping is just for Freeloaders and should be banned everywhere
The Caravan Club is run by Nazis!
Gnomes are not real.

Take your pick, light blue touch paper and sit back and enjoy the fun.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have done my best for you.all tongue in cheek of course.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Cabby - like your new thread 'Gassing for Barryd' - definitely in the right tradition.
Steph

Just a thought - the rants about punctuation, grammar etc were always good!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you want a discussion/rant/argument/debate, call it what you will, then start a topic, don't just sit back and encourage the p1llocks to return on here.


Looking at life through rose tinted spectacles, it was better in those days when I was a lad, I don't think so.


I suppose you're gunna say next that schooldays were the best of your life, not for me, teachers caning all of us, getting into trouble, then father braying you when he found out:frown2:


The past isn't always the best, just remember that.


They all got banned from here because they were trouble causing keyboard cowards.


Paul.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi John
> 
> Does the username GeorgeTelford ring any bells......?
> 
> Endless hours of amusement are available if you search back through a few of his posts.


I said I was old and knackered, and that proves it.

It wasn't Frank "whats his name" I was thinking of - It was George Telford. Thanks for reminding me!

I wonder what happened to him?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi John
> 
> Does the username GeorgeTelford ring any bells......?
> 
> Endless hours of amusement are available if you search back through a few of his posts.


Ah! GeorgeTelford, the thing about George was that he actually very knowledgeable and made some very informative posts, just that he was very sure of his opinion and everyone else's was wrong

Andrew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think for the past month all the rant and anger has been directed at the new mhf.
It's a bit like the middle east. No one likes anyone but as soon as the fighting starts one or more enemies get together and start on another group.

Ray.

Middle East. Let me explain.



§ We support the Iraqi government in the fight against ISIS.

§ We don’t like ISIS, but ISIS is supported by Saudi Arabia who we do like.

§ We don’t like Assad in Syria and we support the fight against him, but ISIS is also fighting against him.

§ We don’t like Iran, but Iran supports the Iraqi government in its fight against ISIS.

§ So some of our friends support our enemies.

§ Some enemies are now our friends and some of our enemies are fighting against our other enemies, who we want to lose.

§ We don't, however want our enemies who are fighting our enemies to win.

§ If the people we want to defeat are defeated, they could be replaced by people we like even less.

§ And all this was started by us invading a country to drive out terrorists; who were not actually there until we went in to drive them out.



It's quite simple, really.

Do you understand now?

I hope that clears everything up for you. I know it did for me.....???????????????


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Barryd - 
Gas attacks really do happen (I know cos it happened to me is always a good one)
A Frames are perfectly legal everywhere in Europe (They are you know)
Everyone in Scotland is Lazy and Fat and all they eat is deep fried Mars Bars
The Welsh cannot sing or play Rugby properly
France is full of criminals
Wildcamping is just for Freeloaders and should be banned everywhere
The Caravan Club is run by Nazis!
Gnomes are not real.


I'm not sure that any of the threads you mention are worthy of a rant against them.

I don't have time to dissect each one individually but I will help you remember the first and last of the items you list.

Gassing does exist - Réné Artois sent a gassing confession to MHF last year in the wake of the terrible events that overtook the 'Derby 6' in August.

And obviously Gnomes are real – did you never see the dramatic documentary 'The Gnomes of Dulwich' starring Terry Scott and Hugh Lloyd that changed the public's perception of the little fellas?

You'll have to dig deeper than that to spark life back into the site!


>>>


----------

